# Help Me Pick a Photo!



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Honestly none really jumped out at me but I voted #1 because the colors are vibrant. Maybe it helps to be a cichlid fan to appreciate them but I'm not, so....

I will say I kinda like #8 too...I just wish there was a bit more color. If the #1 fish was in the #8 photo...that might be something.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Definitely #1. It is the most striking, the others don't quite pop off the screen.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

What I don't like about #1 is the shadowy diagonal line (I think it's a cord?) It draws my eye & I can't "not" see it.
However I love being able to clearly see the gill texture in #3, they echo the stripes on the fishes body - I thought that was cool and I never saw that before.
#8 is also one of my favorites - I like the strong rock diagonals "pushing" the fish front and center making it the clear focal point. The focus seems sharper on #8 than #3 too, but I still can't decide between the two of them!

In the end, I voted for #8...


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

The black stripe in #1 was the cord of the heater I had in my growout tank. I wish I had the black background on so that wouldn't even be an issue.

Gah it's so tough choosing between these photos. I'm not sure how closely people look at these when they vote which makes me think going with vibrant colors is better than complexity but it's such a tough choice.

I really like #8 too.

I think the next competition topic will be getting a photo with the fish's mouth wide open. They don't want repeat entries so I also want to make sure that I have a good photo if that one comes around (or just try and take another...one or the other).

Thanks guys!

Thanks so much for your input


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I dig the photos! 
However, I want to point out something. 
_Creativity / originality will be appreciated by the voters _
Your pictures are very well done, but everyone is going to take photos like that. They could be in a Chiclid photo ID book.
I am on a fourm that often has fish photo contests (for fun) and it's always the people who have action shots that normally win. For example, feeding shots, digging, mating displays, interactin with fry, fighting against a mirror, interaction with the owner, and things like that. Also, winners often show some of the aquarium and not just a close up of the fish. You may also choose to try different angles. For example, shoot from a below angle. Try shooting fish from the top, maybe swimming in an "S" curve or caught in some other interesting formation. 
Your photos are very good, but it's been seen before. They pointed out that they want to see "Creativity and originality". Show them something they don't see very often and you put yourself ahead of the game!

These are just some ideas. Take 'em or leave 'em and Good Luck! 

PS, your subjects are amazing!


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

I voted for #1 just because of its color


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I completely agree that the photo's aren't very "creative." I have tried to do a feeding shots and digging shots but I haven't gotten a good one yet. That's one of my glory shots I'd love to land 

These are the ones that I've been able to get.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> I think they would be much better if you include the entire fish. Other than that, I like 3 and 8.


Or just the opposite. An abstracted close up can be quite exciting!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I dig #2, looks like he's gunna bite me!


----------

